# [VZW] Which Custom Recovery With Bootlosder Unlocked



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. So, now that were all celebrating non kexec custom ROMs, somethings been bugging me. Now for kexec I know were only supposed to use CWM 6.0.1.0 because its the only one designed for the kexec auto flash. But now that were running non kexec ROMs, you would think we would be able to use other recoveries, like CWM Touch (my fav). The reason I'm posting this though is because I feel like I read on a forum somewhere that flashing aosp ROMs with cwm touch still doesn't work. even if the ROM doesn't use kexec we still have to use cwm 6.0.1.0. I can't remember where I read that so I can't track it down again, so I'm just posting here hoping someone can fill me in. What would my options be, say, to flash the new aokp jb build? What recoveries can I use?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29698-728-vzw-gs3-ez-recovery-22-a-multi-recovery-flashing-app-ya-dingus/


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not the most knowledgeable person but if your unlocked you can continue to use cwm 6. I just used it to flash a non kexec kernel(synergy 1.7) and had 0 issues but definitely hope someone chimes in with a detailed response.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

kexec recoveries shouldn't work with regular roms, unless CWM supports both. The app I linked above gives you an option of flashing any recovery you want


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

CWM 6.0.1.0 works fine for all ROMs so far. I've heard of issues with CWM touch, not sure why, even with non-kexec recovery.

Re: icanhazdroid the CWM-based 6.0.1.0 allows both kexec and normal flash, its just kexec-enabled. It seems to be the most bug-free recovery available at this time. I've heard TWRP works fine but only supports external storage.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been using touch no problem. Flashed between AOSP and TW and restored backups.

Zero issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> CWM 6.0.1.0 works fine for all ROMs so far. I've heard of issues with CWM touch, not sure why, even with non-kexec recovery.
> 
> Re: icanhazdroid the CWM-based 6.0.1.0 allows both kexec and normal flash, its just kexec-enabled. It seems to be the most bug-free recovery available at this time. I've heard TWRP works fine but only supports external storage.


Goose, CWM 6.0.1.0 works for creating and restoring backup, right? It's just the timestamp on the backup that is broken?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Is twrp available. I would recommend it highly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

TWRP has been doing its job for me with all these new non-kexec builds! I like it way better than cwm its touch screen with an on screen keyboard with plenty of options! I don't know about you but I keep all my back ups externally anyways! Much better recoveries too I hate that new blobs shit!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

I wasn't able to get twrp to wipe data for me. I prefer using twrp, any suggestions

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Well if you can't get it to wipe data find the superwipe.zip and flash that using twrp it will do it for you I believe but I am using gnex so I'm not sure if the s3 has one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Try this link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832326
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> I wasn't able to get twrp to wipe data for me. I prefer using twrp, any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If I'm not mistaking in twrp recovery you have a data button and a factory data reset one. Have you tried both or just the data button option ? I ask because a Buddy of mine had the same issues with the data but factory data reset wiped his data and cashe, no saying this will fix your problem but just trying to put it out there for those who may want to try this.
Edit: I'm using the latest cwm touch from clockworkmod web site its a free DL.
M.yA.nD.roid..S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a total TWRP fanboy, but I had to abandon it on this phone.

Old ROM's were mixing in with new ROM's (imagine some CM in TW) and then my backups got corrupted. On top of that, everything started FCing from a restore.

Not user error, as I've been doing this for years, so it must not have wiped properly. I've heard a few devs say the same thing.

Not trying to bash TWRP (I'm sure an update/patch is coming) but for now I feel much safer with CWM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bryantjopplin said:


> Try this link
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1832326
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not to bash you bro, but that program is completely unnecessary. This guy clearly doesn't know that doing a factory reset in CWM wipes data, cache, and dalvik in one fell swoop. No three buttons, just one.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Not to bash you bro, but that program is completely unnecessary. This guy clearly doesn't know that doing a factory reset in CWM wipes data, cache, and dalvik in one fell swoop. No three buttons, just one.


I am just trying to help him out. But I was thinking maybe twrp isn't optimized for the sgs3 and the wipe data didn't work as I have a gnex and it works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm a total TWRP fanboy, but I had to abandon it on this phone.
> 
> Old ROM's were mixing in with new ROM's (imagine some CM in TW) and then my backups got corrupted. On top of that, everything started FCing from a restore.
> 
> ...


Are talking about the nandroids that are made during a backup as mine store in different folders when switching to and from cwm to twrp?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm a total TWRP fanboy, but I had to abandon it on this phone.
> 
> Old ROM's were mixing in with new ROM's (imagine some CM in TW) and then my backups got corrupted. On top of that, everything started FCing from a restore.
> 
> ...


Yea this happened to me too, CWM just werks. What fix what isn't broken


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

i like to touch my phone







lol but seriously i prefer cwm 6.0.1.2 touch. found over at xda developers.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1837605


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Install cwm from the store, pick your device, and have it flash the latest official cwm. Simple and straight from the source. Idk why everybody is complicating it with different apps, odin, and different recoveries.


----------

